# There's no haircut, like an 80's haircut - The collection



## Alex (29/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/4/15)

The 80's trully was the most confused fashion era ever.

Remember the Michael Jackson red or black jacket with all the zips.... My brother had one and I thought he was too cool. Now I think, "it has 400 zips... that do nothing."

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

I grew up in the 80s and all I see is... AWESOME

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (29/4/15)

The Answer to Life?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I grew up in the 80s and all I see is... AWESOME



I still absolutely rate 80's music.
But I am glad I was too young to have to look "cool"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (30/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I still absolutely rate 80's music.
> But I am glad I was too young to have to look "cool"



80s vinyl just sounds so much better when you're wearing spandex and sporting a mullet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

I was partying hard in the 80's! And I also partied hard in the 70's... met my wife in a bar in the 80's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/15)

Also grew up in the eighties....and yes, i was sporting a mullet too  was good times then, still going around the block with the old mates from then....i am grateful for that. The mullet is gone tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------

